# BULL



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

As CV3 said heres a load of bull
Messing about with some lime wood and rams horn.
The origanl drawing where to big so reduced the size and design , again looking at roman/ greek myth. and the spanish fighting bull






Pattern






blank cut out






Rams horn






Rams horn cut out divided into two sections
View attachment 3069
Positioning horns with dowel for angle/ size and fit .have yet to be shaped.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Dont know what happened to the thumbnail cant get rid of it?.Its ony a duplicate


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Using horn will make it really standout. Looks good.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great so far. Sorry Cobalt tried to help you out by getting rid of the thumbnail but I think I slipped with my finger and 
Deleted the wrong one bud.

Sean


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking forward to see it progressing.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

okay sean it as it was

more work in progress not a lot but getting there between other jobs







repositioning horns


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking good!! Keep the progress pics coming!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

trying to get some work done on the bull.have got round to repositioning the horns had to redrill the holes for the dowel and fill the other holes i.It should make anydifference to the head as it will be painted . started to shape the rams horn using rasps and think i will have to bend the horn more to enhance the head.Its a slow process finalising the shape.

Still a fair bit of carving to do to get the head shape okay







repositioning the horn







shaping the rams horn







positioning


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The horns are looking good cobalt. It is going to be a good looking topper.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Coming on well, looking good


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Time seems to be in short supply at the moment but did sneek nto the workshop today to try and get it finished







inserted glass dress makers pins for the pupils







front view







shortened the horn by 1/2 inch looked more like the longhorn , it looked good with the longhorn but more prone to damage i think







horn needs polishing and the carving needs a few tweeks sanding and sealing


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

He is good looking bull. Very well done.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking piece Cobalt!

I am thinking the stick will be a great conversation starter!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Are you going to texture and paint or stain?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

will use drawing ink and clear varnish after its had a couple of sessions burning it

carved the ears and positioned them .nothing is fixed yet







ears located for the second time had to reposition them filled holes in with dowel







1st stage burning


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Completed the 2nd stage burning today. hopefully i will have time to fix the horn/eyes and ears in place. a tad more polishing on the rams horn then start finishing with ink and varnish? The burning has given it some teture but didnt want this to pronounced







2nd stage burning. hoping this will enhance the mixture of black drawing ink and varnish effect , and aviod a flat black colour that you oftern get when using black


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi cobalt, burning looks good, I have a pyrograph (Peter Childs) but has of yet not used it on my toppers. I must have a go when I do the Peregrine falcon topper.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

the burning has really brought the bull to life. after black ink tint, maybe a satin polyurethane would give it the sleek black look of the Spanish fighting bull ?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats the look i am after mark

i have the peter child machine i like it it has some control on it. The problem is with burning is to get used to burning the end grain of the wood completely different compared with going with the grain,It is ideal for useing on birds of any kind. It as you say keeps the fuzz down a lot reduces sanding which i hate.It does texture slightly depending on both temp. and pressure put on the nib.With a good stiff brush it cleans up well.And nearly always use it on water fowl.

There is a good book on carving birds called" carving realistic birds" by David Tippey It gives some good toolsand techniques guide along with painting..There all british common British birds and the osprey not to bad.

The falcon is interesting bird should make good subject matter.I think the most difficult part of birds of prey is the transition between the topper and the shank , I like to see the topper overhang the shank with the neck becoming part of the transition but with birds of prey they dont have much neck.So most toppers are cut back into the shank .It looks okay.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Took your advice CV3 and smoothed the snout off.

The wiil fix the eyes when its had final coat of varnish







Snout sanded back







coated snout with drawing ink







sealed with clear varnish







1st coat ink and varnish mix







2nd coat ink vatnish







3rd coat


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Considering texturing the hiking pole for the bull ? a couple of tests done


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The bull has turned out great!

How about hoof prints on the shank?


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice..A lot of work into that..Looks great.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Final coat on the head today eyes fitted completed apart from attaching to shank.

It seems to look different in differnt light ? So not sure to give another coat of ink/varnisn or not?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

If the posted pics are an accurate representation of how the bull looks IMHO I would leave as is.
Problem is posted pics never seem to do the piece justice. Decision is entirely yours. That helps a lot doesn't it?

Mark


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks fantastic.....


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done cobalt. That is good looking bull.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats it for the bull. It just needs mounting on the stick ,, as for the texture still considering it.


----------

